# Workflow for education materials?



## tjr (Nov 19, 2021)

What do you find works well for creating educational materials? Such as, if you wanted to write a piano method book, or a music theory book, mixing snippets of score with blocks of text?


----------



## cet34f (Nov 20, 2021)

I have been trying to do that on Dorico recently and found it doable but painful. It involves a lot of "offset" in the engraving tab, "hide stem", transparent notes, "delete rests", etc. You probably need some font replacement, too.

I wonder if I did something wrong, or is Dorico really not ready for educational materials?

Dorico is good at doing correct scores though (scores that obey the notation rules).


----------



## Daryl (Nov 21, 2021)

I have done some in Dorico, and as long as you understand the frames concept, I find it works well.


----------



## Gene Pool (Nov 21, 2021)

I've had to do this from time to time, and if I'm understanding your question, I strenuously recommend that you write your book or exercise sheets in a word processing/page layout app and import the music examples (pdf) from your notation app.


----------



## Maddox Hughes (Apr 21, 2022)

I haven't worked with Dorico, but I've heard from colleagues that it's difficult enough. Now I have a lot of my own problems and difficulties in the learning process and I am saved only by such resources where I can find inspiration and information about the question Is College Worth It, which is asked by many students around the world.


----------



## Inventio (Apr 21, 2022)

With Dorico I would use the Graphic Slices feature. It's quite easy to select and export images that have the same dimensions. And I can then import them in the word processor. 

I haven't explored them yet, but having also Text Frames seems a great feature, as it should almost turn Dorico into a word+music processor, in theory. 

Maybe Dorico is more troublesome than Sibelius or Finale to create non standard notation, though.


----------



## sherkertoi (Jul 18, 2022)

If you have a flawless marketing system and sales managers know their business, but the course content leaves a lot to be desired, it is unlikely that you will remain in the online education market for long. People are interested in quality education, and that's why there is so much competition in the training market. To create a quality course, you need to define the learning objectives and understand the needs of your target audience. You can look at what programs asa miami college offers and what tutorials they use, and choose the right format for your training.


----------

